# المنتديات الأردنية > العشائر الأردنية >  """"""نسب آل الشــــــرع"""""

## مجنون حليم

قدا سموا بهذا الاسم لأن جدهم كان قاضياً مشهوراً بالحكم والقضاء بالمسائل الشرعية والفقهية، فكان يقال لمن يريد أن يقصده اذهب إلى الشرع فغلب عليه هذا الاسم

ولقد مرت على المنطقة العربية التي نعيش فيها عدة أوضاع سياسية وإقتصادية وذلك في أواخر الدولة العثمانية وخاصة منطقة الأردن وسوريا وفلسطين فقدت خلالها القيود والسجلات بل كادت أن تختفي وحرصاً على ذلك فقد تم جمع بعض المعلومات التي تشير إلى أن الموطن الأصلي لعشيرة الشرع هو بلاد الشام ( سوريا).

حيث تؤكد المصادر التي جمعت أنه قدم إلى منطقة عجلون ستة أخوة من عشيرة الشرع وهم مصطفى وعبداللطيف وعبدالغني وسلامة وعبدالرحيم وعبدالكريم وذلك من سوريا في أواخر الدولة العثمانية وكان هؤلاء الأخوة يعملون في الزراعة وحل الخلافات بين الناس.

ونظراً لظروف سياسية وإقتصادية وظروف الحياة الصعبة ومطالبة الدولة العثمانية لهم بضريبة الأراضي والخدمة العسكرية فقد تفرق الأخوان من منطقة سكنهم في قضاء عجلون حيث هرب مصطفى إلى منطقة ناحية بني جهمة وسكن قرية حوارة والرمثا أما عبدالغني سكن منطقة راسون/الرمادية والمرجم ورحابا أما سلامة سكن منطقة الكورة وكان يلقب ب "صوان" حيث سافر إلى فلسطين وعاد فيما بعد قسم من أعقابه إلى الأردن , وسكن عبدالله وعبداللطيف منطقة تل الحصن وصمد, أما عبد الرحيم وعبدالكريم فقد رجعا إلى سوريا وعادا الى أقاربهم وسكنا منطقة درعا (نوى وغيرها) وخربة غزالة وكوكبة ونتيجة الحرب العالمية الثانية انقطعت أخبار الأخوة عن بعضهم.

وسبب تسمية العشيرة بهذا الاسم نسبة الى جدهم الذي درس الشريعة في الأزهر ومن ثم الحقوق في حاضرة الدولة العثمانية ثم عين قاضياً في منطقة بلاد الشام.
ودفن في إحدى قرى سوريا (قطنا)...

إن جميع مصادر هذه المعلومات أخذت من الآباء والأجداد وسجلات الأراضي. 



                                               محمود الشرع"مجنون حليم"

----------


## طوق الياسمين

والله والنعم فيهم  :Bl (3):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center]والنعم اخوي محمود 

شكرا على المعلومات [/align]*

----------


## مجنون حليم

شكرا زمرده .. وشكرا هدوء

----------

